# Looking for Kenpo or Kajukenbo schools in NYC



## repz (Jan 23, 2010)

I only see three Kenpo schools, one is Josiah Kenpo (looks like freestyle karate with tag), the other is one in the bronx (too far), the other is chinese kenpo under shamburger (more like kickboxing).

Kajukenbo is in one location in queens (too far and very expensive).

Does anyone know any other kenpo or kajukenbo schools in either, brooklyn, manhattan, queens or the bronx (not upstate, or new jersey)? Sometimes people dont advertise online, so I just want to see what my options are.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 23, 2010)

I've done a little looking in the past and found a Shorinji Kempo school in Manhattan.  That is most likely not what you are looking for though.  But if you find a Kenpo school let me know because I would love to check it out.


----------



## K831 (Jan 23, 2010)

This is the contact info for the AKKI regional rep in NY. Not sure if the contact info is still good, but if there is an AKKI Kenpo school near you, he will know. 


         Joe Ferraccio
         5th Degree Black Belt
         (716) 687-1407
Kenpo33@juno.com


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 23, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]AMERICAN BLACK BELT                          ACADEMY[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]4875 MERRICK ROAD
                        MASSAPEQUA PARK, N.Y. 11762
                           (516) 795-8531[/SIZE]*​ 


                                     The American Kenpo Karate Institute*2084 George Urban Blvd.*

*Depew, N.Y., 14043*

*(716) 681-6838*


don't know how far these schools are from you but see if this works.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 23, 2010)

I didnt know that one.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't know how close these are to NYC, but here they are.

Sibak Ruben Illa Jr.
Hawaiian Self-Defense East Coast Branch
Pilau Style Kajukenbo
 under Sigung Aiau Kauka Koa
75 Chatsworth place
NEW ROCHELLE NEW YORK.

CALL OR E-MAIL
NEWROCHULO17@AOL.COM 
914 479-8201


NYACK FIGHTING ARTS
Sifu Victor Ballesteros
Email: info@fightflow.com
http://www.fightflow.com/index.html


----------



## Omar B (Jan 24, 2010)

New Rochelle is not close at all, pretty much an all day drive.


----------



## repz (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, those are all far though. Most of the kenpo and kajukenbo schools are not in metro new york (queens, brooklyn, manhattan, bronx) besides the ones I mentioned. I'm just hoping for that kenpo school that doesnt have an internet site or is hidden somewhere that I can join that I havent checked out yet.

There was one kenpo school in the bronx, but I had trouble contacting it, and its too a trip.

@Omar
Yes, I trained in shorinji Kempo in manhattan. Its not the kenpo I was looking for. That is somewhat a mix of aiki jujutsu and modern kung fu (felt like karate to me, they wear GI and it is promoted as japanese). They focus alot on philosophy, which turned me off a bit. I left after I sustained an injury (not martial arts related) that as 2 years ago.

I'll try emailing that email to see if he can help. If anyone knows any kenpo or kajukenbo school in brooklyn, queens, manhattan or the bronx that I havent listed in my first post, then please let me know.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually I did check out that Shorinji Kempo school in the city last spring (because it was really cheap) but I found it was (to put it lightly) to my cup of tea.


----------

